# I don't ever feel hungry but I want to eat.



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm freaking myself out, like usual.
I just feel so full always, and I know I'm not. I don't know if it's just me thinking way too much about it or what but it's just so weird. I know I need to eat and I want to. But everytime I see food I just think to myself...I don't want it if I'm not hungry. What's the point? Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

were you always like this or is it just something that developed recently? do you have any bothersome symptoms at all? like nausea/gagging/vomiting? I ask because this happened to me a few years ago, I completely lost my appetite and had no idea why, and it turned out to be stomach irritation, possibly an ulcer.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

It's only really been like this for about 2 weeks now. I do feel a bit of nausea but not actually being sick. I can just feel it at the back of my throat. I'll make an appointment with the doctor, thanks


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

When I was taking a bunch of antidepressents in high school I had absolutely no appetite. It got better in college, as I was self medicating a lot of the time. 

I still find my eating habits to be troublesome. Some days I can't stop eating, even if I feel full. Other days I'll be starving but for whatever reason let myself go almost all day with out eating anything. I've been trying to watch that very closely.

When I was manic depressive a few years back due to a bad break up, I didn't eat anything for days at a time it seemed like. After you don't eat much for a couple days your stomach stops telling you that you are hungry - which in turn tells your brain you don't need to eat. I had to force feed myself for a couple weeks until I could get my moderately normal appetite back. My suggestion is that if you haven't been eating much lately but know you need to, force yourself to have 3 meals a day even if they are VERY light. This will get your body back on track and over time you will get your appetite back. Even something like a piece of toast in the morning, half a sandwich and a couple chips at lunch, and maybe a bowl of soup or something for dinner. 

I think you are in the same boat I was - where you go long enough without eating your body stops telling your brain it's hungry and nothing sounds good anymore. Realize that you need to eat to feel better and although it is hard force yourself to eat a little at a time. 

I'd also recommend Sport Shakes from the grocery store if you can find them. They are filling and have a lot of nutrients your body needs. It's not healthy to drink only those and not eat, but if you aren't eating at all at least you can get some nutrition from them.

I hope your appetite comes back and you start feeling better!


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> When I was taking a bunch of antidepressents in high school I had absolutely no appetite. It got better in college, as I was self medicating a lot of the time.
> 
> I still find my eating habits to be troublesome. Some days I can't stop eating, even if I feel full. Other days I'll be starving but for whatever reason let myself go almost all day with out eating anything. I've been trying to watch that very closely.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much,  I feel a lot better about it already just reading that. It's so frustrating. Thank you so much!


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a friend before who could not tell when she was hungry or not. Her stomach just didn't send the "signal" to her brain to let her know it was time to eat.

She had a slew of other physical problems though, really a very sickly girl. I reccomend going to the doc as well; what your describing is a good indicator of a future problem.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ever get so anxious you're just not hungry?
Some people with depression have this too.. either under or overeat
I sometimes am too nervous to eat.. it's just easier on my body not to
Prob has to do with flight or fight.. why waste time eating when you have to run from a bear... except that bear is a stranger talking to you ???? lol


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

smoke some weed. you will want to eat so bad. and as a bonus, it'll taste better. :yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

nuts can fill you up with calories if u MUST eat something and can't bring yourself to do it cause u actually thing u gotta eat a rather large volume without feeling hungry. Try ~50 g for a meal, very consistent.

I used them to force myself to eat something in the morning cause I don't feel hunger, but I know I gotta eat something.


----------



## mohdaslam077 (Apr 16, 2015)

same problem with me also


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Jessie203 said:


> Ever get so anxious you're just not hungry?
> Some people with depression have this too.. either under or overeat
> I sometimes am too nervous to eat.. it's just easier on my body not to
> Prob has to do with flight or fight.. why waste time eating when you have to run from a bear... except that bear is a stranger talking to you ???? lol


This happens to me quite often. My anxiety goes straight to the stomach, which often makes me feel too ill to eat when I'm nervous(or I'll force myself to eat something small just to get something in me). If I'm going to a social gathering, for example, I'm usually feeling sick to my stomach for hours before leaving.

My depression, which causes anxiety, also makes me lose my appetite very often. I always eat something anyway, though.

On top of that I don't have a big need for food, like many others. I also have a high metabolism. I can be like "ok I'm hungry" and still be ok with thinking "I'll eat in 3 hours". It doesn't kill me. Many other people start *****ing if they don't get their food right away.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Jesus, 4 year old thread. 

On topic though, uh...I rarely eat. I often get to the end of the day and realise I haven't eaten anything. I have to eat as soon as I'm feeling hungry otherwise the feeling shortly leaves. So many times I've cooked food and not felt like eating by the time I'm done cooking.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy ****, the necro threading on this forum is too real for me to handle


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

This reminds me of condemned prisoners' (Death Row inmates in USA) last meals. I'm _amazed_ that some prisoners have an appetite X minutes before they are going to be executed, which usually means tortured to death in actuality. I'm not a morbid person so I don't trawl through the Internet searching for things like that (never watched 'gore' videos ever -- I have enough mental problems without voluntarily watching those), but over the years I naturally came upon these stories and reports in the press and online. My amateur psychology leans towards the theory that those who have an appetite and eat probably have no emotions at all. In which case they probably deserve treatment rather than death. As I said, just some armchair thoughts.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have been eating very little since I got addicted to codeine.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Zack said:


> This reminds me of condemned prisoners' (Death Row inmates in USA) last meals. I'm _amazed_ that some prisoners have an appetite X minutes before they are going to be executed, which usually means tortured to death in actuality. I'm not a morbid person so I don't trawl through the Internet searching for things like that (never watched 'gore' videos ever -- I have enough mental problems without voluntarily watching those), but over the years I naturally came upon these stories and reports in the press and online. My amateur psychology leans towards the theory that those who have an appetite and eat probably have no emotions at all. In which case they probably deserve treatment rather than death. As I said, just some armchair thoughts.


I surmise day to day prison life for a prolonged period has a way of coming to terms and hardening your nerves.

I think most anyone would trade short term pain and suffering to having your agency compromised or completely taken away from you for a super prolonged period. The proposition might make them giddy enough for an appetite.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Holy ****, the necro threading on this forum is too real for me to handle


Hahaha, I sometimes luv it! :yes






I never necro threads though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Your avatar is rad. Are you that person who eats out of boredom? I'm the exact opposite. I feel hungry all the time no matter how much I eat. It sucks that I have to eat so much in order to not feel hungry anymore. How are your eating habits? If you eat more protein or whole grains, you won't feel hungry since those foods take a long time to digest when refined carbs and sugar increases your appetite


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Curious Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine recently started as well. I drink a lot of liquids and eat a lot of snacks until I'm satisfied but not full. Then, I see food and I'm like, _I want to eat that but I'm not hungry. I'll just eat later_. But then later, I forget about eating.
It happened yesterday. I ate at like six pm and didn't feel like eating anything until six am, when I woke up.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Malnutrition is no joke. I used to be foolish and not eat as much as I should have, really messed me up, harsh lesson learned, sigh high school.


----------

